# MOROCCAN FOOD ⁂⁂ Culinary tourism



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

I love this thread, thanks for the yummy pics Redalinho and shlouger. :cheers:


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Linguine said:


> I love this thread, thanks for the yummy pics Redalinho and shlouger. :cheers:


you welcome 


Chiken Pastilla


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Vegetarian Couscous


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Zucchini and mint Tajine // Eggplant and confit lemon Tajine*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

that zucchini looks delicious....thanks Redalinho, more please. :cheers:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Eggplant caviar // Zucchini and herb salad*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Stewed tomato and green pepper salad // Diced cucumber,tomato and black olive salad*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Artichoke and orange salad // Cucumber,two pepper and celery appetizers*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Randor,stale bread with garlic,cumin and Noria pepper // Knuckle of beef Couscous with spinach and white haricot beans*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Makroudhs // Diamond-shaped ginger delicacies*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Small semolina cupcakes // Semolina and almond Ghribas*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Leg of lamb Méchoui // Lamb Couscous with two types of beans*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Couscous with beef and raisins // Carrots with cumin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Chicken and raisin Couscous // Chicken and artichoke Couscous*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

looks yummy especially the semolina cupcakes and almond Ghribas and the Leg of lamb Méchoui. :cheers2:


----------

